# frozen rodent cost at expo?



## nessanicolle (Jul 13, 2012)

The expo I went to before had frozen rodents but i hadnt checked the price. theres another one coming up and im sure they will have another vendor. What would you say the price would be for pinkies/fuzzies/small mice? I'm hoping to buy quite a few and hopefully its worth it because going to petsmart to buy a pack of 6 for 12$ gets costly.


----------



## poke (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure where your located im in socal and the expos here I pay $40 for a 50 pack of frozen rat fuzzies.


----------



## Vince (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd check around on the online sellers to get an idea of the cost. What kills you buying online is the shipping.

One thing to keep in mind with a big bunch, a regular frost free freezer won't keep them as long as a deep freeze. A friend bought a bunch and didn't have a deep freezer, and they went bad. Didn't bother his lizards (since they're generally carrion eaters anyway), but two of his snakes died eating them after 2 or 3 months in a regular frost free freezer.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 13, 2012)

Put an ad on craigslist. I found someone locally who sells me 200 40g mice for $100 including delivery. Chances are there, are a lot of people locally who breed for their snake collections and have a surplus. But here are a few links to online sites that I would order from if I had a larger order.

http://www.rodentpro.com/ <-- good when making fat purchases, there are quite a few members who have ordered from these guys. I haven't because I haven't ordered anything big enough to make shipping worth while.
http://www.laynelabs.com/
https://micedirect.com/


----------

